# Older 4HP Snapper Tiller (Froze-Up)



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

I am working on this older 4hp snapper tiller (112212 0853 01). The start rope spring had to be rehooked & rewound. The wire protection screen over clutch-starter was tour-up & out. The owner said he went to start it up for new year. 
He checked oil, new gas & plug then pulled starter rope. It fired once & then 
died with a noise. I pulled the fly-wheel cover off & removed spark plug. The drive shaft will not turn. That's as far as I have gone. What do I do next ?
Need Help!!!!


Thanks, willie


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Try squirting some Marvel Mystery Oil in the plug hole and let it sit for a day or so. This might free up the piston if it has siezed. Was it a backfire noise or more of an inernal mechanical noise?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Please post the engine numbers so we know what brand engine you have,it sounds like a Briggs and Stratton if it "HAD" a screen over the flywheel.Could have a mouse living under there!!


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

The numbers he mentioned are the engine numbers.


----------



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

It's running!!!! THANKS FELLOWS!!!!
I removed the cylinder head & carefully cleaned carbon from firing area. I then squirted SEA FOAM around top of cylinder & let soak for 2 hours. The rings are free & cylinder is moving easy now. I then removed carburetor, cleaned & put new pump diaphragm in. Replaced oil, gas & plug. 
Thanks Rentahusband for your help!!!!


Thanks, willie


PS:This gas we have to use in our engines SUCKS1111111


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Great!!

Gas quality must depend on location. I never have issues with gas going bad. Have a tiller that has had the same gas in it for 2 years and it starts/runs fine.


----------

